# NATURAL hair color?



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

With emphasis on natural...... :sus 


Black


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Brown.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Medium brown with lots of red highlights.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

what,does EVERYONE have brown hair?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Some people call my natural color 'dishwater blonde' which amounts to that I have just about every color in my hair but the overall effect makes it look dark blonde/light brown. I also have red highlights :um


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Dark Brown.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Dark brown, but it gets lighter in the summer.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Brown hair and brown eyes are thought of to be dominant phenotypes. Though I'm not sure it's as cut-and-dry as that...

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm medium brown... I often think about darkening it, gelling it, and switching to contact lenses... I'd look so cool then 8)

-Ryan


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

hm...i guess race plays a role then too huh?im white/mexican so thats where my black hair comes in for sure....ha...im the only one with black hair so far! amazing.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I dyed my hair black, once... It looked cool. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Brown reddish


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> I dyed my hair black, once... It looked cool.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


haha if were gonna mention times weve changed our hair color..i should also say i had my hair white once.... :haha i was bleaching my hair (about 5 years ago) and i left th ehair bleach in for too long so i had literally...white hair...god that was so funny..especially with black roots growing in..and my hair would honestly just snap off at the point of bleaching.i had to just cut all my hair off and forget it ever happened.
havent been near any hair bleach or dye since :afr


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

How about this lovely story...

I dyed my hair black, but then it started to fade, but not completely. So I had red highlights peeking through. And my grauation pictures were in a week. So we got hair lightener and put it on.. And it turned some of my hair bright orange. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

haha!so you have orange hair in your pictures..wow...yeah i remember the first time i bleached my hair,it was 6 years ago...and i wasnt sure how to use it so i only placed a tad on the tips of my hair (accidently leaving glops on the front end only) ...so after a few hours i remove it...thinking it was gonna look completly awesome..and i look in the mirror and see these awful looking blonde/orange patches on the front end with bronze spots all over....that was a day where i had to be dragged to school kicking and screaming...and myteacher basically said ,not verbatim obviously ..(it WAS 6years ago) ' you didnt come to school yesterday so you could come today looking like a skunk?!' so shed just call me skunk until i was able to cut the lightened areas off when my hair grew long enough. hair bleach should only be used by professionals....


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

pm5kbebop said:


> what,does EVERYONE have brown hair?


Some people may just like to call it brown for some reason. My dad had black hair like mine (before it went gray), but always insisted it was dark brown, to the amusement of the rest of us. Perhaps something similar happens with light brown for some people.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Brown


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Yet another brown. Though it's rather dark and some have assumed it to be black. Dark brown. Darker-than-average brown. I'll shut up now.


----------



## blackshadow (Nov 22, 2005)

black


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Dark brown with bits of reddishness throughout


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

My natural hair color is dirty-blonde, so obviously I chose blonde/brown. I do not mind my natural hair color but I have dyed it quite a few times. Lighter blondes, reds, brown, and recently black. Out of all of the colors that I have tried I like the black the best on me.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

interesting,im assuming youre a guy right,yeah it seems most men want darker hair while women want lighter hair


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Brown._


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

I have black hair, I like it because its different since most women go around dying their hair blond, so I don't ever plan on coloring it to make it lighter.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Red


----------



## Reeses (Jan 12, 2005)

not light brown, not dark brown, just brown brown.

Edit: What is it with brown haired people and SA?


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

ahah so much brown and i'm one of them. No shades of other colors, just brown. I wish it was black though, i want dark black hair :?


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

Pfft, my hair isn't brown, it's brunette!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Blonde.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> Red


Redheads are awesome. I mean it.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Molten Universe said:


> [quote="Drella's_Rock_Follies":2b04f]Red


Redheads are awesome. I mean it.[/quote:2b04f]

:agree

I'd like to have black hair really. Stupid brown. ><


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was blond during my childhood, but it got dark blonde/brown as I grew.


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

pm5kbebop said:


> interesting,im assuming youre a guy right,yeah it seems most men want darker hair while women want lighter hair


Were you talking about me?? Because I am female.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

oh....huh,sorry about that. :stu


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

blonde blue eyed devil.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

itsmemaggi said:


> Brown hair and brown eyes are thought of to be dominant phenotypes. Though I'm not sure it's as cut-and-dry as that...
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


i believe both hair and eye color are tied in with the amount of melanin produced by the body (and that is determined by genes from both parents) that is why darker haired people tend to also have darker skin and darker eye color. Opposite is true for light colored hair, skin and eyes. and I think you are correct in that dark hair color is dominant but it gets complicated by the fact that a family made up of mostly brown haired family members can still end up with someone who has a very light hair color.

an interesting note is that my mother has two different colored eyes :shock one is light blue and the other is green.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

two different colored eyes?no way!i thought that was only in the movies!


----------



## Saki (Nov 8, 2005)

pm5kbebop said:


> two different colored eyes?no way!i thought that was only in the movies!


My nephew has one brown eye and one blue eye. Also, his hair is a dark blonde/light brown. It's kind of like his parent's genes couldn't decide who was dominant so they went half and half. His father has blue eyes and blonde hair and his mother has brown eyes and brown hair.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

one blue eye and a brown eye,now that must look odd yet freakin awesome at the same time.hm,i took both genes from my dad i guess,my moms has brown hair/brown eyes and my dad has Black hair and hazel eyes.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

pm5kbebop said:


> one blue eye and a brown eye,now that must look odd yet freakin awesome at the same time.hm,i took both genes from my dad i guess,my moms has brown hair/brown eyes and my dad has Black hair and hazel eyes.


Whoa, that's cool.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

what,black hair and hazel eyes are cool? :eek  or the fact that someone said they have a nephew with blue/brown eyes?


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

You should have had brown/grey, because I'm getting more of those grey hairs every year.

Brian


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Brown. As a baby I had blond hair though wich is kinda fun to think about


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

does reddish-Auburn count?


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm a redhead.


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

Black (although there is no such thing as black hair)


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I'm surprised how many people are brown. I guess a lot dye their hair blonde, since these ratios hardly match what you see outside on the street.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm a light brown but i've been dying my hair blonde since 9th grade. only a very select number of people know that i'm not really blonde at all!


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Blonde, baby!

It's gotten a little darker over the years, tho. 

Back when I was a kid, it was almost white.


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

Blonde hair. and blue eyes


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Mine is blondish brown. It's been getting darker over the years, though. My dad calls it "mousey brown."

I like to dye my hair red, since it's such a boring natural shade.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I had reddish brown hair when i was a kid too. But it darkened to a very dark brown. I have had debates with people about whether or not it is black - it isn't though.


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

black


----------



## Catarina (May 3, 2006)

blonde.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

it's a coppery golden light brown, i guess. it went from blonde -> "dishwater" blonde -> a deep golden color -> its current color. some people have always called me a redhead, though, even when i thought it was very clearly not red.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

black


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

straight black hair


----------



## LoveThySelf (May 19, 2006)

blonde, but I always wanted dark dark hair, maybe Ill get a wig to play with.


----------



## LoneWolf667 (Jun 17, 2006)

Red, everybody's least favorite. I shave my head though, nice and cool this time of year.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Boring, lightish-mediumish brown...I think. It's been a long time since I've left it natural. I dye it red.


----------



## CaptainQuirk (Jun 16, 2006)

Another poll revealed most people that have sa are white. This one reveals most have brown hair - like me. Interesting.


----------



## Pastell2311 (Oct 12, 2011)

Two brown-eyed, brown-haired parents - and I'm blonde and green-eyed :teeth Weird. It was white as a kid, turned yellow, and seems to have settled on a rich golden colour now. I can't STAND it when people mistake it for brown, it is NOT :steam lol


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

This sounds ridiculous, but I've never known what to call my natural hair color; it's not brown, and it's not red-- somewhere in the middle of those. I guess... auburn? ish? This is why I dye my hair. :no


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Blonde.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Very, VERY, dark brown. Almost to the point of being black, funny, my dad had brown hair when he was young, (like me) but now he's got insanely dark black hair...

I think mine will be black sooner or later! I'm very similar to him.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Very dark brown with strands of natural white


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Black like my heart.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Brown is winning because this website is mostly populated by people of European origin, weighted towards Anglo-Saxons. If it were representative of the whole world, then black would win.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Dark brown.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

brown


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Dirty blonde.


----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

Black. Feels like my head is on fire in the summer >_<.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

phoelomek said:


> This sounds ridiculous, but I've never known what to call my natural hair color; it's not brown, and it's not red-- somewhere in the middle of those. I guess... auburn? ish? This is why I dye my hair. :no


I used to know, but I don't anymore. It's become some sort of in between color.

It was blonde as a child and got darker and redder over time. Most people seem to refer to me as a redhead (some people always have, even when I was a kid and my hair really wasn't red at all), and some still say my hair is blonde or blondish, but it's really a mix of brown, copper, dark red, and golden hairs, and it can look brown, dark gold, or coppery depending on the light. Light auburn, maybe? I don't think that description is likely to evoke an accurate color impression for most people, though.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

My natural color is something between brown and gray


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

My natural hair color changed a lot over my childhood: I was born with really dark hair that turned reddish when I was a toddler, then blonde, then gradually brown. It's been medium brown since puberty.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Black.


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

Something between light brown and dark blonde (leaning more toward light brown, though). It darkened as I got older but since I haven't seen my natural hair color for some years, I don't really know how it is right now.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I used to have a pretty auburn shade of brown hair when I was little, but it turned a very dark brown as I got older. Now I've gotten into the habit of dying my hair every couple of months. I'm about to dye it a dark, purplish color


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I used to think black, but it shines reddish in the sunlight.

So I think it's _very_ dark brown.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

dark dark brown, very close to black. I am going to look in the mirror right now


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Brown, gray at the temples


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Very dark brown, but I put black in the poll.


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Black


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Dirty blonde/light brown with reddish tint ;]


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Black.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

itsmemaggi said:


> Medium brown with lots of red highlights.
> 
> xoxo
> Maggi


This.


----------



## GodlessVegan (Oct 21, 2011)

I was born blonde but my hair got more and more brown as time passed.

Now, I'd say I have dirty blonde hair, if not brown.


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

i have light brown hair


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Dark brown.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

chestnut brown.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Medium to dark brown.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

very dark brown.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I naturally have medium brown hair.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Dark Brown.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Bald


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Brown/red


----------



## dopoilsogno (Oct 11, 2011)

I AZN. So it black.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

dark brown


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Born blond turned dark brown just like all my sisters.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

unfortunately ashy brown.
like, no warmth in my brown color at all.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have blonde hair!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Blonde/brown


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

born with very bright blonde hair that has slowly changed to brown and has a slight red tint to it (Irish) now but thats only noticable in some lights


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Blonde/Brown 


I hate my natural color... It confuses people including myself so I just keep dying it as a whole color instead of the odd dull mixture that it is since its starting to lean more on a light brown side nowadays.


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Ashey brown. Its been quite a while since ive seen this color, thogh


----------

